# What’s the best product ?



## TxBottleDigger (Aug 28, 2021)

I have a option of Wood Bleech, Bar Keepers Friend, and The Works. What is the best for general cleaning ? I’m not talking about ACL bottles by the way.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 29, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> I have a option of Wood Bleech, Bar Keepers Friend, and The Works. What is the best for general cleaning ? I’m not talking about ACL bottles by the way.


I think I tried everything possible, and aside from tumbling, dish soap,spong,and soft bottle brush is going clean it as good as anything. Almost forget lot of elbow grease.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 29, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> I think I tried everything possible, and aside from tumbling, dish soap,spong,and soft bottle brush is going clean it as good as anything. Almost forget lot of elbow grease.


I'm not saying something else won't clean it better, and if you find it please let me know


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Sep 25, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> I'm not saying something else won't clean it better, and if you find it please let me know


Get a plastic tall skinny pitcher. Fill the pitcher with 95% water (preferably distilled). Mix: Oxalic acid (such a BFK), alcohol, hydrogen peroxide, dish soap, salt (dissolved by heating over stove), vinegar, and Clorox. Please be conservative with the vinegar and Clorox as mixing the two in high quantities will create a dangerous vapor. This solution will remove: algae, dirt, and mineral deposits. The more acidic, the better.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 25, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> Get a plastic tall skinny pitcher. Fill the pitcher with 95% water (preferably distilled). Mix: Oxalic acid (such a BFK), alcohol, hydrogen peroxide, dish soap, salt (dissolved by heating over stove), vinegar, and Clorox. Please be conservative with the vinegar and Clorox as mixing the two in high quantities will create a dangerous vapor. This solution will remove: algae, dirt, and mineral deposits. The more acidic, the better.


WOW, how did you come up with that. I'll get my Haz Mat suit together.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Sep 26, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> WOW, how did you come up with that. I'll get my Haz Mat suit together.


All of this stuff was things around the house. My goal was to make it as acidic as I could. Unless you have some kind of skin problem, you won’t need gloves. Just wash your hands right after you put the bottle down. Rinse the bottle and clean with a toothbrush. *ALSO, *the same mixture can be used *MANY* times. No need to dump it out after the first use.


----------



## Sonofabottleman (Sep 26, 2021)

Hmmm, sounds like a nice bottle soak.


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Oct 27, 2021)

I used soft scrub w/ bleach for one I had. It soaked for about a week. Turned out crystal clear. It was a small bottle with globs of gunk in the bottom corners. Not sure how well it would do for more built up gunk. Just have to rinse out/quick clean where the top of the liquid was (it leaves some slight residue)


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Nov 4, 2021)

I use a brass wire brushes with short enough bristles that it easily fits into a pop bottle. If it's real brass, and not brass-covered steel, it won't scratch glass because brass is not as hard as glass.

Similarly, Bar Keepers Friend is made with grains of scouring material that are not as hard as glass, so they won't be able to actually scratch the glass.

I have found that I prefer covering one of my brass brushes with a half-inch wide cut strip of a thin plastic cleaning pad. I wrap the strip over the end of my brass brush and then wrap around it with string, like wrapping up a ham or turkey. Just before inserting it into a bottle, I wet it for flexibility, and then rub it in a pile of bar keepers friend to coat it. I bent my brush into an arc shape which is easy to get into the bottle, and can then reach the inside surfaces of the bottle.

I then rinse the bottle and inspect it to see if I missed any places. Then I insert the scouring pad - covered brush with a bit more bar keepers friend and re-scrub any missed spots.

For those very few that don't know it already, for many bottles that were buried in the ground for a long time, some of the glass will be corroded away by the chemicals in the ground. It might look a bit hazy or frosty. Of course, NO amount of cleaning will bring back the microscopic amounts of glass that were corroded away!

If a seller says "needs a bit of cleaning", it often means that they found it impossible to clean, for this reason.

Of course, a bottle polishing done by a bottle-polishing machine with (harder than glass) microscopic abrasives and copper bits will re-smooth the glass by removing a tiny bit more of the glass in a controlled manner.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Nov 10, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> I'm not saying something else won't clean it better, and if you find it please let me know



I do have something I mix up, that’s really a great cleaner…. On bottles too, now! Stains on cloths, it’s so awesome on everything, that gets rinsed… windows, not so much. 1 hell of a all purpose cleaner and it kills germs and won’t bleach out your cloths or you black beamers tires or rims. Goes like this, but IF you try this, be prepared to always make it. It’s just as good and better, even, than the best cleaners (& I’m kind of a cleaner snob!). In a spray bottle, grab your trusty funnel…. 2/3rds hydrogen peroxide, FIRST, Or you will have a big bubbly mess. Then 1/3 BLUE Dawn dish soap. Just eyeball that, is what I do. Done! This stuff is amazing! Around here it’s known as “Kats Kickass Kleaner” (No affiliation with the kkk!)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Nov 10, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> Get a plastic tall skinny pitcher. Fill the pitcher with 95% water (preferably distilled). Mix: Oxalic acid (such a BFK), alcohol, hydrogen peroxide, dish soap, salt (dissolved by heating over stove), vinegar, and Clorox. Please be conservative with the vinegar and Clorox as mixing the two in high quantities will create a dangerous vapor. This solution will remove: algae, dirt, and mineral deposits. The more acidic, the better.



That’s interesting! I’m going to write it down, and try it… but your taking me back, a few years, when one late night (yes, I keep the hours of a raccoon!) I was cleaning the bathroom…. And that fume thing happened. It wasn’t straight bleach and Ammonia…. I know about that. It was more hidden in the label of some cleaner…. But it was bad…, & freezing outside. So I’m waking my kids to get them away from that.., grabbing my cockatoo, so it didn’t kill her.., and we are sitting in my freezing car…. Trying to warm it up. It felt like hours, waiting for the mustard gas to dissipate! I bet my kids remember that night…..  I am sure I did read that your not supposed to boil oxalic acid, but bringing it up in temperature makes it more effective? That is 1 interesting recipe!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

